# Paph. schoseri (syn. P. bacanum)



## Guldal (Mar 20, 2018)

First time bloomer:








Paph. schoseri (syn P. bacanum)


----------



## ksriramkumar (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice one.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 21, 2018)

Very nice schoseri. They tend often to reflex the petals but so far yours didn't do it, as far as I can see on the photo.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 21, 2018)

Love this species! Great flower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Mar 21, 2018)

A lovley looking flower lovely plant tk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice colour.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 22, 2018)

family resemblance to fowliei


----------



## Wendy (Mar 24, 2018)

Lovely :clap:


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice, where can I get me one of those?:rollhappy:


----------



## Guldal (Mar 25, 2018)

Daniel Herrera said:


> Nice, where can I get me one of those?:rollhappy:



I've bought it from Popow - he uses the synonym: P. bacanum


----------



## Taniap (Mar 14, 2022)

Guldal said:


> First time bloomer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Phapiopedilum, I’m waiting mine that’s is going to flowering, the plant it’s very small, I’m very curious 
I have not been growing Phapiopedilum for a long time, I have always approached them with the fear of not being able to cultivate them, now I am trying to learn how to manage them better


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 14, 2022)

What a cutie!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 15, 2022)

Very nice.Mine opened this day, too.Congrats on blooming.


----------



## LO69 (Mar 15, 2022)

Very nice Guidal!!
Have you any info about Popow? Is It still on business? The site seems closed, I could find some of his plants(not many) till a month ago on eBay store but now I cannot find any.
Thanks


----------



## Guldal (Mar 17, 2022)

LO69 said:


> Very nice Guidal!!
> Have you any info about Popow? Is It still on business? The site seems closed, I could find some of his plants(not many) till a month ago on eBay store but now I cannot find any.
> Thanks


No, I wonder, too. Let's ask either Rudolf (Guru) or Leslie, they might be in the know?!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 17, 2022)

Guldal said:


> No, I wonder, too. Let's ask either Rudolf (Guru) or Leslie, they might be in the know?!


Jens and Lorenzo, I sdon't know much either. What I know is, he sells from time to time plants on eBay and in January I bought one of his offered Paphiopedilums. I wrote few lines to him, expressed my belated condolence and asked about the online shop......but unfotunately I didn't get any response.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 17, 2022)

Opened at me, from Popow, too.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 17, 2022)

Istvan, this one is lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2022)

Nice clump of growths. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LO69 (Mar 17, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Jens and Lorenzo, I sdon't know much either. What I know is, he sells from time to time plants on eBay and in January I bought one of his offered Paphiopedilums. I wrote few lines to him, expressed my belated condolence and asked about the online shop......but unfotunately I didn't get any response.


Thanks Guru and Jens. Let's hope to see some of his plants again.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 17, 2022)

Guldal said:


> No, I wonder, too. Let's ask either Rudolf (Guru) or Leslie, they might be in the know?!


I have been in contact with Alexej regularly and he’s much better. He advices me that the business will resume likely and start full time in 2023.


----------



## LO69 (Mar 18, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have been in contact with Alexej regularly and he’s much better. He advices me that the business will resume likely and start full time in 2023.


Thank you Leslie, good news!


----------



## Guldal (Mar 18, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have been in contact with Alexej regularly and he’s much better. He advices me that the business will resume likely and start full time in 2023.


Thx for the info, Leslie. I heard from Hans Christiansen, that Boscha (Popow sr.) had had to fight various health problems for a longer time. Actually, the first contact I had with him several years ago, he was just out of hospital. From the very touching obituary, that Alexej wrote on the Popow-homepage, one gathers what a terrible blow the loss of his father (and the grandfather of his child(ren?)!) has been. I'm glad to hear that he is better by now!


----------



## Guldal (Mar 18, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have been in contact with Alexej regularly and he’s much better. He advices me that the business will resume likely and start full time in 2023.


PS. Did you succeed in acquiring the tigrinum fma smaragdinum before fate struck?!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2022)

Guldal said:


> PS. Did you succeed in acquiring the tigrinum fma smaragdinum before fate struck?!


Yes I get the next division!! So exciting..


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 18, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes I get the next division!! So exciting..


God.....Leslie you may have millions of Dollar...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> God.....Leslie you may have millions of Dollar...


Hehe not really… just barely enough .

I have to prioritize somehow. Food or orchid lol. I think the answer is obvious.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 19, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hehe not really… just barely enough .
> 
> I have to prioritize somehow. Food or orchid lol. I think the answer is obvious.


Beer.


----------

